# Best alu dj frame



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I can see why many ppl are for steel in urban but I want sth light that won't break as easily (well cro-mo uber light stuff has very thin walls and you end up with crap like ns sub 08 where you can kick out the top tube from the frame)

Also any1 has any info on the new banshee frame? It looks amazing.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

if you want it lighter get a 20'', that will be your best DJer


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Aluminum is stupid. your stupid, you can not kick out the top tube from the frame.


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

Chromo is good stuff, not sure what the deal was with that NS, but my MOB is killer. Strong, light, what more could you ask for? I have had several AL DJ bikes, The Evil Imp, Ellsworth Specialist, and the 24 cycles Letoy. Honestly, I dig my new MOB better then any of them. The other frames were the same if not heavier and cro-mo is much lower profile and has a better feel, IMO. 

I'm not trying to suggest you shouldn't get AL, if thats what you want, awesome, but personally, and I've tried a lot of stuff (I didn't even list all the cromo stuff I've had), steel just seems to work better.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

t1maglio i know you can get light cro-mo but alu will be lighter no matter what. To get cromo as light as alu the walls have to be crazy thin and so - prone to dents. If cro-mo was superior in terms of weight/durability other disciplines would also use it. Also the frames you posted are quite old. I'm thinking about the new breed of alu dj frames that are easily below 2kg and have nice geo. There are not many for the moment as cro-mo is trendy etc. but for non street use (so dirt) alu is imo better.

DjSkeet - There was a movie of a russian guy doing that floating around the net. I've heard of at least a dozen broken 08 subs which is quite easy living in the coutry of orgin of ns.

BTW. Your retorical skills amaze me Cicero. Kinda explain why other ppl see the dj community as a bunch of idiotic kids... Sad


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

the rest of us here think DJskeet is an idiot as well...


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

norbar said:


> Well I can see why many ppl are for steel in urban but I want sth light that won't break as easily (well cro-mo uber light stuff has very thin walls and you end up with crap like ns sub 08 where you can kick out the top tube from the frame)
> 
> Also any1 has any info on the new banshee frame? It looks amazing.


The 10-74 was the best AL dj frame ever created. True 15'' chainstays that held a 2.5 tire.

RTW.


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

the only aluminum dj frames i can think of are the ellsworth and sinister dna.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Stp?


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

STP or Santa Cruz Jackal? The SC looks overbuilt and heavy, so I don't know.
My STP frame is around 4.5 lbs FWIW.


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

Dude, no disrespect intended, get the AL. 

My MOB isn't exactly what I would call Old Skool. I would say its one of the best DJ frames, not to mention popular. Aluminum is ok, but just doesn't have the fatigue strength going for it. If your jumping, your casing, your ditching your bike, your bike is taking a beating, and to be honest I like the security of knowing my bike can take it. My MOB is 5lbs, that .5 more then the STP. I will take a .5lb hit to know my bike will hold up and not crack and fail. On top of that, I don't think anyone will argue that steel feels better for absorbing landings and bumps. AL is harsh, and for me the forgiveness of steel makes it that much more appealing.

Now if your racing, awesome, maybe I can see it. But day to day thrashing, I dunno...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

t1maglio said:


> Dude, no disrespect intended, get the AL.
> 
> My MOB isn't exactly what I would call Old Skool. I would say its one of the best DJ frames, not to mention popular. Aluminum is ok, but just doesn't have the fatigue strength going for it. If your jumping, your casing, your ditching your bike, your bike is taking a beating, and to be honest I like the security of knowing my bike can take it. My MOB is 5lbs, that .5 more then the STP. I will take a .5lb hit to know my bike will hold up and not crack and fail. On top of that, I don't think anyone will argue that steel feels better for absorbing landings and bumps. AL is harsh, and for me the forgiveness of steel makes it that much more appealing.
> 
> Now if your racing, awesome, maybe I can see it. But day to day thrashing, I dunno...


Word. My MOB weighs in at 28lbs even. If I put on my Table Tops I gt to 27.25lbs Go ahead and build a lighter 26-inch bike in Aluminum. When it breaks you will wish that you had a high end steel frame.

Most of this thread is sheer ignorance. High end butted CrMo tubing like S&M uses (Mob) far and away exceeds any Aluminum frame any manufacturer could put together. The simple fact is that Aluminum may be ever-so-slightly lighter, but the ride characteristics are totally different.

The only time I would ever ride an aluminum frame is for BMX racing on a race-specific geometry.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

I went with an STP frame. Why? Its light(ish), I like the geo, There are so little negative things about it besides the fact that it is common. And if something were to go wrong, giant are pretty down on the warranty side of things.

My friend bent his frame real bad on a few cased 15ft. drops. Replaced in a couple of weeks which might sound like enough downtime but for a brand new frame, free of cost, I think thats pretty damn good service.

Another frame I think highly of is the cannondale chase. Don't listen to what everyone says. Steel may work but so does aluminum.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

norbar said:


> t1maglio i know you can get light cro-mo but alu will be lighter no matter what. To get cromo as light as alu the walls have to be crazy thin and so - prone to dents. If cro-mo was superior in terms of weight/durability other disciplines would also use it. Also the frames you posted are quite old. I'm thinking about the new breed of alu dj frames that are easily below 2kg and have nice geo. There are not many for the moment as cro-mo is trendy etc. but for non street use (so dirt) alu is imo better.
> 
> DjSkeet - There was a movie of a russian guy doing that floating around the net. I've heard of at least a dozen broken 08 subs which is quite easy living in the coutry of orgin of ns.
> 
> BTW. Your retorical skills amaze me Cicero. Kinda explain why other ppl see the dj community as a bunch of idiotic kids... Sad


If you are riding hard enough to not get a frame because you are afraid it breaking, while thousands of other people still riding them, yet you still have ask what frame to get. Do you even ride a bike? 

The difference between cromo and alum is obvious, ask any single rider that actually rides and they will tell you cromo is better. The weight difference is by grams, you are not going to notice it. The majority of cromoly frames are stronger then Aluminum frames.

Just so my ranting was not a waste:


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

frisky_zissou said:


> Don't listen to what everyone says.


LOL, always good advice.

I guess it depends on what your doing. If your smooth and are experienced, AL I'm sure will be fine. On the other hand, if your working on 3's or Tailwhips or not that experienced a bike that will hold up to the abuse really makes sense, and its not even a bad choice.

I'll post my MOB and Fallguy up just because they are awesome.



















I really think steel looks so much cleaner, AL bikes just look clunky to me.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Weight difference is not a matter of grams.

OP is right, some of the light bikes use heavily butted tubes that dent very easily. The Mob doesn't have that problem. Saying that it's better than ANY aluminum tubing is going a bit far though...

My Addict frame weighs just under 5 pounds. The build comes in at 27 with a squishy front end, 2 brakes, heavy wheels and tires. It's not going to fail any time soon. I've slammed it into ledges and cased hard. I've barely scratched the anodizing. I've botched 3s without any complaints from the bike. Will the bike fail eventually? Yes. Fatigue life. That is a trait of aluminum. Are the tubes big and fat and clunky? Yeah. The geo is alright, wouldn't mind dropping the BB a bit.










I can drop about 600g (1.25lb) in just tires. More of the seatpost can be chopped. Spokes are all straight gauge. Hubs are heavy. Rims are no lightweights. Pedals are chunky.

Picture is a bit dated... it's on 25.4 Deitys, Syntace stem, 140mm rear rotor (still 160 up front), and slammed the wheel with a half link.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> just under 5 pounds.


Superco Charger (5.1 lbs)
Superco Satellite 24" (4.8lbs)
Dobermann Pinscher(5.5lbs)
BlkMrkt MOB(5.3lbs)
BlkMrkt Riot(5.7lbs)
Tonic Fab howie(5.25lbs)
Ns suburban (5.2lbs)

I would not buy a frame based an the fact that that is is 2 or three grams lighter then something else, in the end it should come down to the geo, build material, and price.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Basicly what i'm saying is theres plenty of other ways to drop weight then on the frame.
Check out some of these light parts:

Forks
Fox 32(3.9)
Gold Label(5.2)
Argyle 409(5.2)
Pike(4.5-5.4)
Revelation(3.75-4.5)

Rigid forks
DMR Trialblade2 20mm(3.9lbs)
Dobermann Prototype(3.1lbs)

Rims
Mavic 521(540g)
Mavic 719(460g)Front
DT 5.1(500g)-Front


Tires
Kenda Kozmik Lite 2(450g)
Kenda Small Block 8 1.95"(420g)
Kenda Short tracker 1.95"(435g)


Pedals
Welgo MG-1(390g)
Odyssey PC(400g)
DMR v12 mag(434g)

Bars
Easton EA70(250g)
Easton EA50(300g)
Sunline V1(OS)(260g)
Answer Protaper 1"(207g)


Stems
Thomson Elite(150g)
Sunline AM(140g)
Thomson X4(170g)
Atomlab Pimplite(160g)


Hubs Front
Hope Pro 2(180g)
King(190g)
Atomlab Pimp(210g)


Hubs Rear
Hope Pro 2(295g)
King(302g)
Pimp SS-freewheel(360g)
DMR Revolver-freewheel(280g


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

Lets just say this, my Tonic weighs just a hint over 25lbs. Thats with different pedals then in the pic, but everything else the same. Nothing crazy light, all super solid for jumping and I have no fear of my bike failing. I COULD drop more weight, but why? I think bikes below that point get a little twitchy. If I had to factor things I would go with a reliable bike, at a good weight, with awesome ride feel and be psyched. 

My frame weighs 5 even, btw.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> Superco Charger (5.1 lbs)
> Superco Satellite 24" (4.8lbs)
> Dobermann Pinscher(5.5lbs)
> BlkMrkt MOB(5.3lbs)
> ...


There are 28g to an oz... and 16 oz to a pound... That is not 2 or 3 grams. The Supercos have crazy thin tubing... note some of the "disclaimers" that had surfaced in previous threads. Plus the price is just bojangles.

I am happy with the geo of my Addict and I got it for a price that I can't complain about.

t1... sick bike, but it's on 24s and rim brake. Less weight in the rims. Less weight in the frame (less material). And rim brakes are lighter than discs. And the Al bikes you compared the Mob too are by no means light... or progressive.

Likewise, I have no fear of my bike failing.

I'm not saying that cromo is not the way to go. It does have a nice ride quality. It can be stronger. Etc. But being cromo does not automatically make it ride better or stronger or lighter. And there are plenty of different tubesets out there... Look at the Mob vs the Riot. Same bike, different tubes, It's .4 lbs different.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Addict?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

rickthewelder said:


> The 10-74 was the best AL dj frame ever created. True 15'' chainstays that held a 2.5 tire.
> 
> RTW.


Man.. you are so full of yourself.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

A Grove said:


> Man.. you are so full of yourself.


and you can't go wrong with 10lbs dropouts...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> ..in the end it should come down to the geo, build material, and price.


Could not agree more. I got the Mob for a wicked good deal as a shop employee. No complaints there. I got the frame geometry that suits me and it is a frame that is considered one of the strongest and best made frames made.

I personally like the feel of a high end CrMo frame. To me, my Mob at 28lbs is as light as I care to make it. Everything on the bike is durable and I did not put anything cheap on it. It was built to last - period. I do not want to go lighter. I mean I wanted to get down to ~ 28lbs as a goal using top notch, high end, durable parts. Goal accomplished.

To me an Aluminum frame is just to stiff for park/DJ. Again that is just me. The absorbing characteristic of a CrMo frame is what I desire in a frame.

As with T1, here is my Mob just because it is amazing (IMO):


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with the DMR frames?


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

A Grove said:


> Man.. you are so full of yourself.


Well, you are full of some stuff too.
I built that bike online to show that you ''artists'', or in your case a son of an artist are'nt everything you want everyone to think you are.
I even took an average joe to the bike park with it and he hucked the sh!t out of it.
20' off the ground.
I did'nt just show it looking ''pretty'' in my front yard, eh ?
And WCH, look me up D/B, I aint hard to find.
I owe you a a$$whippin.........
RTW.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

eh, i was thinking of the 10-96...


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> eh, i was thinking of the 10-96...


Thanks for the props.
Look me up, Aight.
RTW.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

rickthewelder said:


> Well, you are full of some stuff too.
> I built that bike online to show that you ''artists'', or in your case a son of an artist are'nt everything you want everyone to think you are.
> I even took an average joe to the bike park with it and he hucked the sh!t out of it.
> 20' off the ground.
> ...


I'm not about to start shooting **** with you here, if you want to shoot ****, PM me.

I don't sit here talking up my frames left and right, I've built TWO frames. for MYSELF. If I was trying to sell them, don't you think I'd be pushing them left and right? No. I post them up because half the population on these boards likes to see new and different stuff. I could've easily came on here and tried to promote my **** in this thread, but I didn't. Why? Because that shows no class. Not to mention the fact I am not here to sell frames, merely to get jacked on bike knowledge to hopefully try and spread the wealth.

Thats all I have to say on this subject.

Aluminum or Cromo, its all preference. Ride some frames, and choose for yourself. NEVER go off of what someone on the forums says, reasurch it yourself, and get out there and ride 

Oh, and sitting pretty aint all my bike does. Ride pics are soon to come (AKA this weekend hopefully)


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

A Grove said:


> I'm not about to start shooting **** with you here, if you want to shoot ****, PM me.
> 
> I don't sit here talking up my frames left and right, I've built TWO frames. for MYSELF. If I was trying to sell them, don't you think I'd be pushing them left and right? No. I post them up because half the population on these boards likes to see new and different stuff. I could've easily came on here and tried to promote my **** in this thread, but I didn't. Why? Because that shows no class. Not to mention the fact I am not here to sell frames, merely to get jacked on bike knowledge to hopefully try and spread the wealth.
> 
> ...


Give me a phucking brake.
Theres no way your Dad is with this.
Want me to start posting stuff from you and that D/B buddy of yours, I think his name was Nemesis WTF ?
Let this go.
RTW.


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> As with T1, here is my Mob just because it is amazing (IMO):


Indeed!:thumbsup:


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

this is my Banshee Amp proto.

Frame weight 4.5lbs, but production will be a little lighter.

This build is heavy and burly dmr wheelset and heavy chromo cranks, heavy half link chain, 2 brakes (I know... but I ride more than just dirt jumps) diablous bars 318's up front tank of a stem.

This build is 29lbs, but you could easily get down to 26lbs without spanking too much cash, and get sub 25 if you take it seriously.

The amp frame also has an integrated headset which should save at least another 50-100g over normal headsets.

I love it, but I'm biased!


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> If you are riding hard enough to not get a frame because you are afraid it breaking, while thousands of other people still riding them, yet you still have ask what frame to get. Do you even ride a bike?
> 
> The difference between cromo and alum is obvious, ask any single rider that actually rides and they will tell you cromo is better. The weight difference is by grams, you are not going to notice it. The majority of cromoly frames are stronger then Aluminum frames.
> 
> Just so my ranting was not a waste:


Skeet. 
1. I'm not afraid of breaking it - that's why I want light but some cromo frames break to easily. I live in a country were a very large % of the frames is sub and the number of complains I've heard about them is staggering. Some ppl had cracks without even any serious riding just fooling around why going to their spots and the thing about weight differance. Well I remember when ppl said the same about XC frames but look what - almost no xc cro mo frames are produced now and the differance for XC is bigger. You could say that's because they dont care for durability but well good alu will have better ratio than steel( also look at DH/FR). Alu DJ frames have bad opinion mostly because there is very little of new good designs(new banshee, scott LTD ). Most of the producers like cro-mo mostly because of the bike response/feel (alu is stiffer).

Any about my riding my bike. It's better to ask an choose a better bike than not to and then buy **** and then rationalize the bike faults and convince yourself that it's really not that bad... Plus yea I don't ride my bike for now. I'm injured and I'll not be riding for a short time (couple of days left)

Built can you say anything about the predicted price? The bike looks amazing and I'm really interested


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

the feel is the crux of it to me. compared to my mob an aluminum frame feels intolerably harsh. definitely not worth the small amount of weight savings, especially given the lower overall durability. 

its easy enough to pick up the weight savings elsewhere, and its seriously not that critical in the first place. my dj bike runs full brakes, 1x9 and ridiculously beefy rims for a weight of just over 31 pounds. this is of absolutely zero consequence while riding and i have no desire to reduce my bikes durability or features to lower the weight.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

if your after alloy then the MDE anvils a cool bike








but i love my samoon 24.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

builttoride said:


> this is my Banshee Amp proto.
> 
> Frame weight 4.5lbs, but production will be a little lighter.
> 
> ...


Damn Keith (?)... that new Banshee looks dope!!!

In fact, all of your guys' new frames look dope! Your team is doing a phenomenal job up there!! Keep it up!


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

avil comes in at 2,1KG


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

Rb said:


> Damn Keith (?)... that new Banshee looks dope!!!
> 
> In fact, all of your guys' new frames look dope! Your team is doing a phenomenal job up there!! Keep it up!


Team??? Damn, and here was me just thinking it was me working my ass off at my computer combined with my destructive test riding sessions that did all the work. haha, most people don't know how small banshee is. We are just 2 guys (Designer (me) and sales and stock and stuff (Jay) we both do all the marketing stuff too. Luckily we have a good network of distributors!

Norbar, Frame price should be in the US$500 area.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

and your now based in the uk?


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

I am Scottish, I currently stay in London, but am moving back up to Scotland (Edinburgh) this summer after spending a couple of months in Canada (Whistler and Van) doing some work there and testing the next stage legend prototype. I was in Taiwan for a month a few weeks ago sorting stuff at the factory, and travel around a lot. but yeah, guess I am based in UK, although Banshee is still a canadian company.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

the guy that started the company still in charge? was it pipa?


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

elbry said:


> the guy that started the company still in charge? was it pipa?


Nah, Pippin is not with banshee anymore. He wanted to do other things, so I took over the design work as i wanted to totally update the old industrial line up.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

what other thiings is he doing/


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

haha, to be honest, nobody really knows. Pip was alway somewhat excentric. Last I heard he was living in his little log cabin, and just relaxing and taking it easy. I know he has plans to go and life in the the alps sometime too. we shall see.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

because your really going to snap an NS frame:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

One instance of non-failure is not indicative of 100% non-failure. The same is true for the opposite.

Lots of pros run Marzocchi products and (are paid to) rave about them... have you seen how many failures the average consumer has had? Bad bushings, bad seals, twisted lowers, creaking, bad axles, etc.

Thinner tubing of the same profile will be easier to dent. That's pretty much all it amounts to.

You have a NS. Whoop de do. If you like it, who cares? Just enjoy it and drop the issue.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

2009 MDE anvil
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2233595/


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Probably Norco 125 isn't best dj frame, but very nice!. I've try..
http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/dirt_and_street/4_hun.php


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Did Djskeet get his feelings hurt ohh boo hoo

And stop the picture that aluminum is going to fail if you start riding hard. And come on stop the "ask any rider who ride and they will say steel is better" nonsence.

People get into some weird ego thing when aluminum vs steel is brought up.


----------



## MTB RPG (Jun 24, 2007)

Maybe a gary fisher PHD could hang with the best of the bunch??? The front triangle is made from zirconium aluminum and the rear is 6061, I just bought a frame to build....drooling


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Steel is real.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Demo-9 said:


> Steel is real.


fo sho


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

no steel is actually fake it doesn't exist...at all lol


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I want to find the video of the dude kicking out the top tube of the ns so bad, been looking for it fer dayz. No luck


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> I want to find the video of the dude kicking out the top tube of the ns so bad, been looking for it fer dayz. No luck


you can buy one and do it yourself an film it for us:thumbsup:

don't think its possible, but my friend built up his suburban 08 last an first ride cracked the chainstays, but he got a new one on warranty so its all good.

Same friend broke 3 STP frames within 8 months......idk i just wanted to put that out there

I went with aluminum just cause I love the feel of the sinister dna, also none of them have ever been broken so ill be the **** out of the bike an at the end of the day have a solid ride.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I saw that video too, of some dude just kicking the top tube and it breaking. I tried to find it but it's not up there anymore or I just can't find it. I don't really think this affects other crmo bikes though... As long as the reputation of the frame is good, it's good. The 08 suburban is good, and if it breaks, you can get it warrantied. I will admit I've seen better bikes though...


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Hah atleast you confirmed that it's real. All I really wanted to know :thumbsup:


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*As far as stupid goes.....*



DJskeet said:


> Aluminum is stupid. your stupid, you can not kick out the top tube from the frame.


Grammatically, you are incorrect. You should have used, "you're" and not "your".

"Your" shows possession.

"You are" = "you're"

I'd say to get a Sinister DNA.

Then again? I like Tonic Fab.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> because your really going to snap an NS frame:


If I got a new frame every time I snap one maybe I'd go for one. I don't know why you cant recognize that around here broken subs 08 are very common? I know my frames have some bad sides to and I don't go berserk when sb says to me my dh bike is to linear for example...

Any more info on the anvil? Looks nice but any1 tried them?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

yeti dj any good? mine seems thin, but yeti build quality is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## macace8 (Jul 18, 2006)

i have an stp, it's very light, good geo, and it's held up fine for me. i recommend.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.truveo.com/ns-suburban-24-kaputt/id/533791386

Hah, found it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Demo-9 said:


> Steel is real.


Aluminum is real as well, the only difference is that it doesn't rhyme.


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/17328/

The raw bike in this video being ridden by Dustin Greenall is one of the prototype banshee amps. The frame is still going strong even tho 2 pairs of forks have been snapped off it.


----------



## bigv (May 2, 2008)

ilikemybike011 said:


> http://www.truveo.com/ns-suburban-24-kaputt/id/533791386


i just cant believe some people. why would he do that, he didnt even seem angry.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

bigv said:


> i just cant believe some people. why would he do that, he didnt even seem angry.


Probably the frame cracked on him in some other place we didn't see on the movie. That is quite shocking as such abuse are just a few crashes... although it's good that ns warranty works in us. Dunno how is it now but some time ago they were not so happy to warranty stuff.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

builttoride said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/17328/
> 
> The raw bike in this video being ridden by Dustin Greenall is one of the prototype banshee amps. The frame is still going strong even tho 2 pairs of forks have been snapped off it.


The banshee frame makes me really sorry I'm dumping all my cash in my dh rig for now  Still maybe there will be some free $$ in the winter.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

norbar said:


> The banshee frame makes me really sorry I'm dumping all my cash in my dh rig for now  Still maybe there will be some free $$ in the winter.


Just in time for one of these. 379mm CS with ss dropouts, 385mm or 395mm dropouts with vertical dropouts.










action shot with Timo behind the Scott Factory


----------

